# Be careful who you purchase from



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

My GSD is a wonderful alpha, guard dog! Wendy was born that way. I had no experience about choosing breeders. When I first got her, she was aloof. She loved to play, but had not really been "introduced" to loving and being picked up! She is very obedient and attentive. But please check the breeder carefully! Dr. Preiser is great with GSD's, but they are not your "fun, easy going pups".


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sound advice. one must learn about the different types of gsd and choose one that fits your life style.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What is your definition of alpha/guard dog? What are you seeing in the dog that makes you think that?

BTW...I grew up in Buffalo Grove!


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, thanks for asking. Though Wendy is extremely sweet with us, she's always on guard. When we walk, though she stays by my side and obeys...you can tell that she is watching for danger. Where some dogs just walk and enjoy themselves sniffing, Wendy does that, but she keeps one eye peeled to anyone approaching us. 

It's hard to explain. Kelly, her trainer, who is also a breeder noticed it when she first evaluated her before we began training. By the way, we went to Tops in Grayslake! What a place!!! Wendy was "put" through a gauntlet of K9's. She went to her full height, her hair bristled and she stared four down. One actually went #1 while standing there! 

While training, Kelly noticed that she was very dominant. Though she obeyed, you could tell that she was "thinking about it." 

I've met Wendy's half sisters, and brother. They all have the same attitude. Strong, protective and can stare any dog down. I love her and she's my baby, but she's incredibly strong willed. It's good, it keeps me on my toes with training. All of her siblings have gone on to win Schutzhund trials. Her father Santo Von der Neuen Welt is a champion.
These dogs are not meant to play with children. I could go on an on, but I think I've explained as much as I can. 

I love our area, I'm right by Lake Arlington.


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

You know, you learn by experience. It's weird, but whenever I've gone to Tops and one Wendy's siblings are there, I can always tell! They're all aggressive (though trained) and don't take "garbage" from anyone!! Though Wendy melts in her trainer's hands!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

ana lucy hernandez said:


> Hi, thanks for asking. Though Wendy is extremely sweet with us, she's always on guard. When we walk, though she stays by my side and obeys...you can tell that she is watching for danger. Where some dogs just walk and enjoy themselves sniffing, Wendy does that, but she keeps one eye peeled to anyone approaching us.
> 
> It's hard to explain. Kelly, her trainer, who is also a breeder noticed it when she first evaluated her before we began training. By the way, we went to Tops in Grayslake! What a place!!! Wendy was "put" through a gauntlet of K9's. She went to her full height, her hair bristled and she stared four down. One actually went #1 while standing there!
> 
> ...


My "alpha/dominant guard dogs" play with kids all the time... :shrug:


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know. Wendy was never around kids. She knows how to behave around them, but she's not too happy with so much noise!!


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> My "alpha/dominant guard dogs" play with kids all the time... :shrug:


Love Hunter! He's beautiful. By the way, you might enjoy watching Komissar Rex on YouTube. They have it in German, but with English subtitles. You just have to write "English subtitles." Wendy and I are addicted to the show. I wish she was like Rex, but she's no clown!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Why would a dog need to "think about it" while training in a place where everything is secure? Dog believes everything in this world is ready to kill it? To each their own I guess...

Stick around, learn what makes a dominant/guard dog, I'm not surprised about how you feel after going to Tops...you'll find a lot of mixed reviews about them in our area.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

ana lucy hernandez said:


> Love Hunter! He's beautiful. By the way, you might enjoy watching Komissar Rex on YouTube. They have it in German, but with English subtitles. You just have to write "English subtitles." Wendy and I are addicted to the show. I wish she was like Rex, but she's no clown!!


You made me blush. I prefer handsome though, it's less emasculating to my ego.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I go to a different club(in Illinois) and the dogs there are pretty well behaved. There are a few that are aggressive, but not many. My dogs are always watching their surroundings, they don't bark unless absolutely necessary and noise doesn't bother them. I don't know where either of them come from but they are perfect examples of what a GSD should be. I don't want a dog that will stare another dog down, that is nothing but them looking for trouble. A nicely trained GSD will focus on its owner and if they feel they don't trust a person they might watch them until they feel the threat is gone.


----------

